# Some kind of pear blight?



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I guess there must be some new kind of fruit blight going around. Last week before we went on vacation our pear tree ( which is inside a locked fence in our back yard) was full of pears, I mean heavy loaded, broke a couple of limbs, weighted down heavy. I estimate at least a couple of bushels worth. We left wednesday morning and it was okay then. We came back friday afternoon and I went out side saturday morning and:dunno: Something just didn't look right but it took a minute to realize what it was. The tree was completely empty of pears. I mean every single one. None anywhere, Not on the ground, no partially eaten ones lying on the ground nothing What the he##? Keep in mind these were at least another 3 weeks from being ready to pick.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Hungry squirrels? Or thieving neighbors?


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Emerald said:


> ? Or thieving neighbors?


That's what I think.:dunno:


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Aliens?:2thumb:


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

Put up a sign that says...

"Caution - Inedible fruit sprayed with toxic chemicals
Do not ingest!!!"

It sounds like people to me. Racoons would have left telltale signs...scat, partially eaten fruit, etc.


----------



## DontNo4Sure (Jun 29, 2011)

I had the same problem this year. Check under the tree and see if there are small pieces of pears on the ground, from what I understand the squirrel chew through the fruit to get to the seed.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

DontNo4Sure said:


> I had the same problem this year. Check under the tree and see if there are small pieces of pears on the ground, from what I understand the squirrel chew through the fruit to get to the seed.


That's what we originally thought but there is nothing around the tree or anywhere in the yard. I may be wrong but I would think that if animals ( the four legged kind) was to blame there would be some parts left cores, partly eaten pears whatever. We have had fruit on this tree for 3-4 years and never had any problems like this before.


----------



## DontNo4Sure (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep sounds like a two legged varmint.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

As unpleasant as this is gonna be here goes--more than likely it is someone that you know-they waited till you were gone to do it. probably one of your neighbors.. watch and see who serves pear cobbler or pear butter at the next social function.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Squirrels leave pits and chewed bits of fruit, so do bears and raccoons. We have a peach tree that we are lucky to get 2 peaches off of because of the critters. Even deer usually leave the ones that are too high to reach. Wonder if the culprits know they have a whole bunch of unripe pears?


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Emerald said:


> As unpleasant as this is gonna be here goes--more than likely it is someone that you know-they waited till you were gone to do it. probably one of your neighbors.. watch and see who serves pear cobbler or pear butter at the next social function.


Yep we've already come to that conclusion. As bad as we hate to think it we're pretty sure we know who it was. We're pretty certian that it was the daughter ( she doesn't live here, and is a known theif, even steals her mom's medications ( moms on disability) and money from mom and step father) Of the people who are our best friends and live across the street from us. ( they take care of our pets when we are gone). They were the only ones who knew we were going to be gone for a couple days.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Momturtle said:


> Squirrels leave pits and chewed bits of fruit, so do bears and raccoons. We have a peach tree that we are lucky to get 2 peaches off of because of the critters. Even deer usually leave the ones that are too high to reach. Wonder if the culprits know they have a whole bunch of unripe pears?


Where we live about the only 4 legged critters we have are squirrels and rabbits. Occasionally we see deer but our back yard id fenced and with the dog smell I doubt deer would enter the yard. As I said though we had pears even in the top of the tree 20'-25' off the ground. So I am pretty well 100% certian that 2 legged trash took the pears.

I hope that who ever took them don't realize they are not ripe, eat a bunch of them and get the worlds worse case of diarehhia (sp?)


----------



## wkrbee (Jul 29, 2010)

Two leg animals.We lost a whole tree full of early peaches last year.Told the neighbor,(he has "gardeners" mow his lawn), this year we were videotaping to find the prep this year-guess what?Lots of Peach Pie this year in addition to not having the Nectarines disappear...


----------

